# Multiple Error Codes, HELP!



## mike.kirschh (Dec 4, 2017)

Hi all! This is my first time using this forum owning my 2013 Chevy Cruze LT, automatic, 1.4L purchased brand new in US. I currently have 30,210 miles on it and there have been numerous problems found earlier this month. I found a coolant leak, which the dealership replaced the thermostat after finding a crack and they filled my coolant. However, two days after, I was cruising along the freeway and all the sudden my dash notified me "Engine Power Reduced" and "Service Stabilitrak", my engine died slowly along the road. I had trouble starting the car as well. It would turn on, but it struggles sometimes to turn over. I went back to the dealership, they did not know what the problem was and wanted $1,000 just to look at it. I cited the coolant service but then told it was not the problem. I declined the "$1,000 service". Then I went to my local auto part store and I was given these error codes that came up: P0641, P0068, P0236, P0237, AND P0452. The car would not start for 30 minutes, not until I turned it "ON", pressed the gas pedal 5 times, "OFF" and then "START". At the moment I don't know what the problem is, neither the dealership where I purchased this Cruze. 

My Cruze has been stock since day one, no modifications nor tampering. I spoke to several mechanics but they cited that I needed to take it to dealership. I'm not willing to pay $1,000 for them to look under my hood so here I am. 
Any help is appreciated and many thanks ahead of time!


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Welcome, sorry to hear about your problem.

This may or may not be the cause but it’s usually recommended as a good place to start if you haven’t already done so.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-g...al-coverage-14311-negative-battery-cable.html

Also make sure the battery is in good shape. If it’s over 3-4 years old, might be suspect as well. The electronics on this car are very sensitive to electrical variances.

Good Luck!!


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Not too many Dealers ask you for $1000 just to look at your car. You might be the only one who has reported this type of charge. A Dealer will request a nominal fee, usually an hour of their time billed at about $120 an hour. They might just request half of that. Have you ever been asked for $1000 from any other Repair facility for an undiagnosed issue, I would hope not? I'd go to another Chevy dealer. The 2013 also came with a 100,000 mile powertrain warranty which might still be in effect, when was the Car first put into service


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Give your dealership the Negative Battery Cable SC document Rivergoer referenced. You're describing the symptoms of this issue - this SC doesn't require the dealership duplicate the issue, just that the owner/primary driver reports these issues.

I would be looking for a different dealership - $1,000 just to look at the car is highway robbery.


----------

